# Junk Stple Gun - Powershot 5700M



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Heres the best one i have found and you can get 3 for $100:laughing:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> Alright, 3 times, 3 times I have been stupid! I just took my third new Powershot staple gun out of the package tonight. It has become hopelessly jammed after about 20 staples. I've had it! I took it apart to try to clear the jam, and there is no way it is going to go back together. Absolute junk!
> 
> Anyone else have the same problem???
> 
> ...



Try ARROW staple guns, they seem to last well.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> Try ARROW staple guns, they seem to last well.


 
The one in my truck now has been riding for 5 years. Still works fine.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

drsparky said:


>


 

What is that?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Arrow staple guns here is a link.

http://www.arrowfastener.com/catalog/staple-guns


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

oldtimer said:


> Try ARROW staple guns, they seem to last well.



T75, with SuperPower staples, all day long! :thumbsup:

















I took 14 years to wear my first one out, and replaced it last year.​


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> What is that?


Dewalt high powered nailer.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

drsparky said:


> Dewalt high powered nailer.


 
Try taking that into an airport to do some work.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

480sparky said:


> T75, with SuperPower staples, all day long! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use that one:thumbup:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Try taking that into an airport to do some work.


You won't get back home....:laughing:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Arrow is all I have ever used. The powershot guns are junk, I got one for free and it broke after a month. That are junk. I also have a sears electric stapler that works pretty good too. Have had my arrows for about 7 years now I think


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> What is that?


Here is the story from Snopes.
http://www.snopes.com/photos/technology/nailgun.asp


----------

